# Suggestions?



## Becksabec (Apr 24, 2010)

Which medications for depression/anxiety work well for those with IBS-D? I have postpartum depression and Generalized Anxiety Disorder, and so far what I've tried has made my symptoms worse (both diarrhea and nausea). I'm currently on Zoloft (also tried Celexa) and I'm on such a small dose due to side effects that it has little to no effect. She has me on Xanax as needed for the anxiety, and I'm taking a couple other medications to counteract side effects. I also take Levsin a couple times a day.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the tricyclic antidepressants (Elavil, etc) are more commonly prescribed for diarrhea predominent IBS since they tend to cause constipation in many people (Zoloft is an SSRI, and they temd to cause D as a side effect rather than C).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

SNRI's (like Cymbalta) and tricyclics as well as Remeron (a different class of antidepressants) tend to be more likely to reduce diarrhea.SSRIs like Zoloft and Celexa tend to increase diarrhea.Buspar is for anxiety (like an SSRI but a different serotonin receptor) and seems to not be that likely to effect stool consistency as much, but can reduce IBS pain.


----------

